# Would You Shoot An Albino Deer?



## DriftingSand

An 11 year old boy shot an albino deer recently using a crossbow.  Although I can understand why a boy his age would be super excited to bag a deer I'm a bit torn over whether I would personally shoot an albino deer or not.  If bagging a deer was my only means at putting food on the table then I would likely kill it without hesitation but if I was just on a recreational hunt I don't think I would.  Only about 1 in every 20,000 deer is born is albino. 

What's your opinion?



> *Albino Deer: Kill Them or Leave Them?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare albino deer was taken by 11-year-old Gavin Dingman in the state of Michigan. He shot the deer with a crossbow on hunting trip with his father and is receiving a mixed response across social media outlets.


Albino Deer Kill Them Or Leave Them


----------



## Big Black Dog

In Illinois it is illegal to shoot an albino deer.


----------



## DriftingSand

Big Black Dog said:


> In Illinois it is illegal to shoot an albino deer.



If you were in a state where it was legal who would you do?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

With a rack like that? Most definitely.
A doe? Nah....


----------



## DriftingSand

HereWeGoAgain said:


> With a rack like that? Most definitely.
> A doe? Nah....



It would sure make a nice trophy for the man cave but I still think I would let it go and wait for another.  I'd take a picture for sure.  I would certainly shoot it if my family depended on the food.


----------



## koshergrl

That's a big rack where you come from?


----------



## Big Black Dog

DriftingSand said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Illinois it is illegal to shoot an albino deer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were in a state where it was legal who would you do?
Click to expand...


Probably not.


----------



## koshergrl

The problem with that is, if you don't shoot it and you tell people you saw it, nobody will believe you!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

DriftingSand said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a rack like that? Most definitely.
> A doe? Nah....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would sure make a nice trophy for the man cave but I still think I would let it go and wait for another.  I'd take a picture for sure.  I would certainly shoot it if my family depended on the food.
Click to expand...


  I dont trophy hunt anymore unless it's unusual or outstanding.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

koshergrl said:


> That's a big rack where you come from?



 For an albino? Hell yes!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

DriftingSand said:


> An 11 year old boy shot an albino deer recently using a crossbow.  Although I can understand why a boy his age would be super excited to bag a deer I'm a bit torn over whether I would personally shoot an albino deer or not.  If bagging a deer was my only means at putting food on the table then I would likely kill it without hesitation but if I was just on a recreational hunt I don't think I would.  Only about 1 in every 20,000 deer is born is albino.
> 
> What's your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Albino Deer: Kill Them or Leave Them?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare albino deer was taken by 11-year-old Gavin Dingman in the state of Michigan. He shot the deer with a crossbow on hunting trip with his father and is receiving a mixed response across social media outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> Albino Deer Kill Them Or Leave Them
Click to expand...

Especially this deer 
Leave it alone


----------



## bigrebnc1775

koshergrl said:


> The problem with that is, if you don't shoot it and you tell people you saw it, nobody will believe you!


That's what cameras are for.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bigrebnc1775 said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> An 11 year old boy shot an albino deer recently using a crossbow.  Although I can understand why a boy his age would be super excited to bag a deer I'm a bit torn over whether I would personally shoot an albino deer or not.  If bagging a deer was my only means at putting food on the table then I would likely kill it without hesitation but if I was just on a recreational hunt I don't think I would.  Only about 1 in every 20,000 deer is born is albino.
> 
> What's your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Albino Deer: Kill Them or Leave Them?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare albino deer was taken by 11-year-old Gavin Dingman in the state of Michigan. He shot the deer with a crossbow on hunting trip with his father and is receiving a mixed response across social media outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> Albino Deer Kill Them Or Leave Them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially this deer
> Leave it aloneView attachment 33643
Click to expand...


 Yeah...I'd let that one live and shoot anyone who tried to take it out......


----------



## DriftingSand

koshergrl said:


> The problem with that is, if you don't shoot it and you tell people you saw it, nobody will believe you!



That's when I pull out my trusty cellphone camera.  LOL


----------



## Luddly Neddite

HereWeGoAgain said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a rack like that? Most definitely.
> A doe? Nah....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would sure make a nice trophy for the man cave but I still think I would let it go and wait for another.  I'd take a picture for sure.  I would certainly shoot it if my family depended on the food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont trophy hunt anymore unless it's unusual or outstanding.
Click to expand...


With a camera, yes.

There is no excuse for trophy hunting. None.

Buy Viagra instead.

That's a sad photo. Poor kid, growing up with no values.


----------



## Pogo

koshergrl said:


> The problem with that is, if you don't shoot it and you tell people you saw it, nobody will believe you!



How is that a "problem"?

I'd shoot it.  With this...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Luddly Neddite said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a rack like that? Most definitely.
> A doe? Nah....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would sure make a nice trophy for the man cave but I still think I would let it go and wait for another.  I'd take a picture for sure.  I would certainly shoot it if my family depended on the food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont trophy hunt anymore unless it's unusual or outstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With a camera, yes.
> 
> There is no excuse for trophy hunting. None.
> 
> Buy Viagra instead.
> 
> That's a sad photo. Poor kid, growing up with no values.
Click to expand...


  I'd shoot it,have it mounted,and eat the rest.
If I didnt the next guy would.
  Besides,you need to take them out of the gene pool...it aint natural for a reason.


----------



## HenryBHough

Ummmmmm!!!!

White meat!


----------



## TemplarKormac

DriftingSand said:


> An 11 year old boy shot an albino deer recently using a crossbow.  Although I can understand why a boy his age would be super excited to bag a deer I'm a bit torn over whether I would personally shoot an albino deer or not.  If bagging a deer was my only means at putting food on the table then I would likely kill it without hesitation but if I was just on a recreational hunt I don't think I would.  Only about 1 in every 20,000 deer is born is albino.
> 
> What's your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Albino Deer: Kill Them or Leave Them?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare albino deer was taken by 11-year-old Gavin Dingman in the state of Michigan. He shot the deer with a crossbow on hunting trip with his father and is receiving a mixed response across social media outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> Albino Deer Kill Them Or Leave Them
Click to expand...


Where I come from, meat's meat. I have cousins who are hunters. They are very indiscriminate when it comes to the color of their deer, though they don't shoot the does (female deer) which is pretty common practice.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a rack like that? Most definitely.
> A doe? Nah....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would sure make a nice trophy for the man cave but I still think I would let it go and wait for another.  I'd take a picture for sure.  I would certainly shoot it if my family depended on the food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont trophy hunt anymore unless it's unusual or outstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With a camera, yes.
> 
> There is no excuse for trophy hunting. None.
> 
> Buy Viagra instead.
> 
> That's a sad photo. Poor kid, growing up with no values.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd shoot it,have it mounted,and eat the rest.
> If I didnt the next guy would.
> Besides,you need to take them out of the gene pool...it aint natural for a reason.
Click to expand...


Play God much?


Ever win?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TemplarKormac said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> An 11 year old boy shot an albino deer recently using a crossbow.  Although I can understand why a boy his age would be super excited to bag a deer I'm a bit torn over whether I would personally shoot an albino deer or not.  If bagging a deer was my only means at putting food on the table then I would likely kill it without hesitation but if I was just on a recreational hunt I don't think I would.  Only about 1 in every 20,000 deer is born is albino.
> 
> 
> What's your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Albino Deer: Kill Them or Leave Them?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare albino deer was taken by 11-year-old Gavin Dingman in the state of Michigan. He shot the deer with a crossbow on hunting trip with his father and is receiving a mixed response across social media outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> Albino Deer Kill Them Or Leave Them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where I come from, meat's meat. I have cousins who are hunters. They are very indiscriminate when it comes to the color of their deer, though they don't shoot the does (female deer) which is pretty common practice.
Click to expand...


 Thats weird...there's a reason why you aren't allowed to shoot bucks over doe in most counties.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

I've never seen one. But I wouldn't shoot it if I did see one. That poor little guy probably had enough of a stigma to fight off with everybody in the forest calling him "whitey" and all.


----------



## Wake

I would shoot. Meat is meat, and I don't make exceptions over something as trivial as color when it comes to hunting for food.


----------



## TemplarKormac

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> An 11 year old boy shot an albino deer recently using a crossbow.  Although I can understand why a boy his age would be super excited to bag a deer I'm a bit torn over whether I would personally shoot an albino deer or not.  If bagging a deer was my only means at putting food on the table then I would likely kill it without hesitation but if I was just on a recreational hunt I don't think I would.  Only about 1 in every 20,000 deer is born is albino.
> 
> 
> What's your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Albino Deer: Kill Them or Leave Them?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare albino deer was taken by 11-year-old Gavin Dingman in the state of Michigan. He shot the deer with a crossbow on hunting trip with his father and is receiving a mixed response across social media outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> Albino Deer Kill Them Or Leave Them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where I come from, meat's meat. I have cousins who are hunters. They are very indiscriminate when it comes to the color of their deer, though they don't shoot the does (female deer) which is pretty common practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats weird...there's a reason why you aren't allowed to shoot bucks over doe in most counties.
Click to expand...


That is weird come to think of it. They believe that they shouldn't kill does because they reproduce buck fawns... but I've never been the hunting type.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a rack like that? Most definitely.
> A doe? Nah....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would sure make a nice trophy for the man cave but I still think I would let it go and wait for another.  I'd take a picture for sure.  I would certainly shoot it if my family depended on the food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont trophy hunt anymore unless it's unusual or outstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With a camera, yes.
> 
> There is no excuse for trophy hunting. None.
> 
> Buy Viagra instead.
> 
> That's a sad photo. Poor kid, growing up with no values.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd shoot it,have it mounted,and eat the rest.
> If I didnt the next guy would.
> Besides,you need to take them out of the gene pool...it aint natural for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Play God much?
> 
> 
> Ever win?
Click to expand...


 Always.....step on my property wearing a white deer suit.
Accidents happen.....


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would sure make a nice trophy for the man cave but I still think I would let it go and wait for another.  I'd take a picture for sure.  I would certainly shoot it if my family depended on the food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont trophy hunt anymore unless it's unusual or outstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With a camera, yes.
> 
> There is no excuse for trophy hunting. None.
> 
> Buy Viagra instead.
> 
> That's a sad photo. Poor kid, growing up with no values.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd shoot it,have it mounted,and eat the rest.
> If I didnt the next guy would.
> Besides,you need to take them out of the gene pool...it aint natural for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Play God much?
> 
> 
> Ever win?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always.....step on my property wearing a white deer suit.
> Accidents happen.....
Click to expand...



So who appointed you Lord God Supremo over gene pool evaluations?

Got a long-form certificate?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TemplarKormac said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> An 11 year old boy shot an albino deer recently using a crossbow.  Although I can understand why a boy his age would be super excited to bag a deer I'm a bit torn over whether I would personally shoot an albino deer or not.  If bagging a deer was my only means at putting food on the table then I would likely kill it without hesitation but if I was just on a recreational hunt I don't think I would.  Only about 1 in every 20,000 deer is born is albino.
> 
> 
> What's your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Albino Deer: Kill Them or Leave Them?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare albino deer was taken by 11-year-old Gavin Dingman in the state of Michigan. He shot the deer with a crossbow on hunting trip with his father and is receiving a mixed response across social media outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> Albino Deer Kill Them Or Leave Them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where I come from, meat's meat. I have cousins who are hunters. They are very indiscriminate when it comes to the color of their deer, though they don't shoot the does (female deer) which is pretty common practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats weird...there's a reason why you aren't allowed to shoot bucks over doe in most counties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is weird come to think of it.
Click to expand...


 Nothing weird about it. You need the bucks to propagate,in the county I hunt you can kill three doe and two buck.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont trophy hunt anymore unless it's unusual or outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a camera, yes.
> 
> There is no excuse for trophy hunting. None.
> 
> Buy Viagra instead.
> 
> That's a sad photo. Poor kid, growing up with no values.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd shoot it,have it mounted,and eat the rest.
> If I didnt the next guy would.
> Besides,you need to take them out of the gene pool...it aint natural for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Play God much?
> 
> 
> Ever win?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always.....step on my property wearing a white deer suit.
> Accidents happen.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So who appointed you Lord God Supremo over gene pool evaluations?
> 
> Got a long-form certificate?
Click to expand...


 The state of Texas ya dumb bitch.


----------



## TemplarKormac

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> An 11 year old boy shot an albino deer recently using a crossbow.  Although I can understand why a boy his age would be super excited to bag a deer I'm a bit torn over whether I would personally shoot an albino deer or not.  If bagging a deer was my only means at putting food on the table then I would likely kill it without hesitation but if I was just on a recreational hunt I don't think I would.  Only about 1 in every 20,000 deer is born is albino.
> 
> 
> What's your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Albino Deer: Kill Them or Leave Them?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare albino deer was taken by 11-year-old Gavin Dingman in the state of Michigan. He shot the deer with a crossbow on hunting trip with his father and is receiving a mixed response across social media outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> Albino Deer Kill Them Or Leave Them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where I come from, meat's meat. I have cousins who are hunters. They are very indiscriminate when it comes to the color of their deer, though they don't shoot the does (female deer) which is pretty common practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats weird...there's a reason why you aren't allowed to shoot bucks over doe in most counties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is weird come to think of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing weird about it. You need the bucks to propagate,in the county I hunt you can kill three doe and two buck.
Click to expand...


Like I said, I'm not much of a hunter. But as I said before, my two cousins believe in not killing doe (not a lot of them anyway) because they will produce buck fawn...

I have no clue what that means, something about controlling the population of deer herds or something.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TemplarKormac said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> An 11 year old boy shot an albino deer recently using a crossbow.  Although I can understand why a boy his age would be super excited to bag a deer I'm a bit torn over whether I would personally shoot an albino deer or not.  If bagging a deer was my only means at putting food on the table then I would likely kill it without hesitation but if I was just on a recreational hunt I don't think I would.  Only about 1 in every 20,000 deer is born is albino.
> 
> 
> What's your opinion?
> 
> Albino Deer Kill Them Or Leave Them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where I come from, meat's meat. I have cousins who are hunters. They are very indiscriminate when it comes to the color of their deer, though they don't shoot the does (female deer) which is pretty common practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats weird...there's a reason why you aren't allowed to shoot bucks over doe in most counties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is weird come to think of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing weird about it. You need the bucks to propagate,in the county I hunt you can kill three doe and two buck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, I'm not much of a hunter. But as I said before, my two cousins believe in not killing doe (not a lot of them anyway) because they will produce buck fawn...
> 
> I have no clue what that means, something about controlling the population of deer herds or something.
Click to expand...


 The only time the county will allow the killing of buck in greater numbers than doe is when you have an over population problem.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont trophy hunt anymore unless it's unusual or outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a camera, yes.
> 
> There is no excuse for trophy hunting. None.
> 
> Buy Viagra instead.
> 
> That's a sad photo. Poor kid, growing up with no values.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd shoot it,have it mounted,and eat the rest.
> If I didnt the next guy would.
> Besides,you need to take them out of the gene pool...it aint natural for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Play God much?
> 
> 
> Ever win?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always.....step on my property wearing a white deer suit.
> Accidents happen.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So who appointed you Lord God Supremo over gene pool evaluations?
> 
> Got a long-form certificate?
Click to expand...



 So you're in favor of albino deer breeding and becoming a target for predators?
What a heartless bitch you are.


----------



## MaryL

Only if it is a poor neighborhood  with its hooves  up in the air and only in self defense.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a camera, yes.
> 
> There is no excuse for trophy hunting. None.
> 
> Buy Viagra instead.
> 
> That's a sad photo. Poor kid, growing up with no values.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd shoot it,have it mounted,and eat the rest.
> If I didnt the next guy would.
> Besides,you need to take them out of the gene pool...it aint natural for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Play God much?
> 
> 
> Ever win?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always.....step on my property wearing a white deer suit.
> Accidents happen.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So who appointed you Lord God Supremo over gene pool evaluations?
> 
> Got a long-form certificate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you're in favor of albino deer breeding and becoming a target for predators?
> What a heartless bitch you are.
Click to expand...


Still not an answer, is it?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd shoot it,have it mounted,and eat the rest.
> If I didnt the next guy would.
> Besides,you need to take them out of the gene pool...it aint natural for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Play God much?
> 
> 
> Ever win?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always.....step on my property wearing a white deer suit.
> Accidents happen.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So who appointed you Lord God Supremo over gene pool evaluations?
> 
> Got a long-form certificate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you're in favor of albino deer breeding and becoming a target for predators?
> What a heartless bitch you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not an answer, is it?
Click to expand...


  It is unless you're a lib who doesnt understand how nature works.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Play God much?
> 
> 
> Ever win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always.....step on my property wearing a white deer suit.
> Accidents happen.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So who appointed you Lord God Supremo over gene pool evaluations?
> 
> Got a long-form certificate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you're in favor of albino deer breeding and becoming a target for predators?
> What a heartless bitch you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not an answer, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is unless you're a lib who doesnt understand how nature works.
Click to expand...


I see.  So you ARE Lord God Arroganto.  All hail His Presumptuous Rump.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always.....step on my property wearing a white deer suit.
> Accidents happen.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who appointed you Lord God Supremo over gene pool evaluations?
> 
> Got a long-form certificate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you're in favor of albino deer breeding and becoming a target for predators?
> What a heartless bitch you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not an answer, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is unless you're a lib who doesnt understand how nature works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see.  So you ARE Lord God Arroganto.  All hail His Presumptuous Rump.
Click to expand...


 Yeah...bend over and take it. I know ya like it that way...


----------



## Darlene

I don't believe in trophy or sport hunting. Only when you *need* to survive is hunting ever justifiable, otherwise let your fellow creature live. As for proof in seeing such an animal stated in the OP, you can take pictures and not do any harm.


----------



## MaryL

If an albino deer broke into my house, and threatened to stab  me with it's  horns, I might  scream loudly and even  attempt to swat it with a lamp. Don't make me scream. I am looking at YOU, albino deer, Don't make me say it twice.


----------



## MaryL

That threat must working. I am  not seeing too many albino deer around this girls place, nope. That killer Poodle/ Chihuahua mix in a purple vest must scare them off. The chupacacabra beware.


----------



## mamooth

koshergrl said:


> That's a big rack where you come from?



Not everyone hunts on canned hunting preserves. You need to get out in the real world.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Darlene said:


> I don't believe in trophy or sport hunting. Only when you *need* to survive is hunting ever justifiable, otherwise let your fellow creature live. As for proof in seeing such an animal stated in the OP, you can take pictures and not do any harm.




 Than you have no idea about starving deer.


----------



## MaryL

Only in self defense, if  we both had guns. Otherwise, what is the point? By the way. What is the point of this thread?


----------



## DriftingSand

Luddly Neddite said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a rack like that? Most definitely.
> A doe? Nah....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would sure make a nice trophy for the man cave but I still think I would let it go and wait for another.  I'd take a picture for sure.  I would certainly shoot it if my family depended on the food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont trophy hunt anymore unless it's unusual or outstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With a camera, yes.
> 
> There is no excuse for trophy hunting. None.
> 
> Buy Viagra instead.
> 
> That's a sad photo. Poor kid, growing up with no values.
Click to expand...


Learning to fend for ones self is a GREAT value and hunting is a wonderful sport.  A deer's main purpose in life is to become dinner.  However, I also enjoy God's creation and am respectful of the nature that He created.  I don't believe in killing just for the sake of killing.  I only believe in taking what I can and will use.  No more and no less.


----------



## DriftingSand

MaryL said:


> Only in self defense, if  we both had guns. Otherwise, what is the point? By the way. What is the point of this thread?



What's the point of this thread?  It's really not too hard to figure out.  You can find your answer in the title.


----------



## Mr. H.

Regarding albino animals...

Some years ago I was driving a dark and desolate country road at night. I had slowed my car in order to cross a creek bed when I noticed something to my left.

It was a huge snow-white owl headed straight for my window. It stopped its flight, hovered, looked me square in the eyes- then vanished in the night.

That was the most majestic display of nature I had ever witnessed.


----------



## jon_berzerk

yup


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MaryL said:


> Only in self defense, if  we both had guns. Otherwise, what is the point? By the way. What is the point of this thread?



Mary...I generally respect you opinions.
But when it comes to hunting you need to educate yourself. Every state in the union has specific rules when it comes to deer hunting for a reason.
   It's not about slaughtering deer willy nilly,it's about maintaining a healthy deer population.


----------



## DriftingSand

Wake said:


> I would shoot. Meat is meat, and I don't make exceptions over something as trivial as color when it comes to hunting for food.



If I lived in the woods and survived off of the land then I would likely shoot an albino deer if I was in need and winter was setting in.  However, I've hunted more than once when I had plenty of food in the freezer and really didn't need deer meat that badly.  In that case, I would probably just admire the uniqueness of the animal and watch it run off.  Another deer would come along eventually.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mr. H. said:


> Regarding albino animals...
> 
> Some years ago I was driving a dark and desolate country road at night. I had slowed my car in order to cross a creek bed when I noticed something to my left.
> 
> It was a huge snow-white owl headed straight for my window. It stopped its flight, hovered, looked me square in the eyes- then vanished in the night.
> 
> That was the most majestic display of nature I had ever witnessed.



 And if you're like me you had no urge to shoot it......


----------



## DriftingSand

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a rack like that? Most definitely.
> A doe? Nah....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would sure make a nice trophy for the man cave but I still think I would let it go and wait for another.  I'd take a picture for sure.  I would certainly shoot it if my family depended on the food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont trophy hunt anymore unless it's unusual or outstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With a camera, yes.
> 
> There is no excuse for trophy hunting. None.
> 
> Buy Viagra instead.
> 
> That's a sad photo. Poor kid, growing up with no values.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd shoot it,have it mounted,and eat the rest.
> If I didnt the next guy would.
> Besides,you need to take them out of the gene pool...it aint natural for a reason.
Click to expand...


You may have a point there.


----------



## Mr. H.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding albino animals...
> 
> Some years ago I was driving a dark and desolate country road at night. I had slowed my car in order to cross a creek bed when I noticed something to my left.
> 
> It was a huge snow-white owl headed straight for my window. It stopped its flight, hovered, looked me square in the eyes- then vanished in the night.
> 
> That was the most majestic display of nature I had ever witnessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you're like me you had no urge to shoot it......
Click to expand...

That is correct. 

However, I did have time to ask it a question.

Who?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

DriftingSand said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a rack like that? Most definitely.
> A doe? Nah....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would sure make a nice trophy for the man cave but I still think I would let it go and wait for another.  I'd take a picture for sure.  I would certainly shoot it if my family depended on the food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont trophy hunt anymore unless it's unusual or outstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With a camera, yes.
> 
> There is no excuse for trophy hunting. None.
> 
> Buy Viagra instead.
> 
> That's a sad photo. Poor kid, growing up with no values.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd shoot it,have it mounted,and eat the rest.
> If I didnt the next guy would.
> Besides,you need to take them out of the gene pool...it aint natural for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may have a point there.
Click to expand...


 They're rare for a reason...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mr. H. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding albino animals...
> 
> Some years ago I was driving a dark and desolate country road at night. I had slowed my car in order to cross a creek bed when I noticed something to my left.
> 
> It was a huge snow-white owl headed straight for my window. It stopped its flight, hovered, looked me square in the eyes- then vanished in the night.
> 
> That was the most majestic display of nature I had ever witnessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you're like me you had no urge to shoot it......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is correct.
> 
> However, I did have time to ask it a question.
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...


  Who Dat????


----------



## jon_berzerk

HereWeGoAgain said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would sure make a nice trophy for the man cave but I still think I would let it go and wait for another.  I'd take a picture for sure.  I would certainly shoot it if my family depended on the food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont trophy hunt anymore unless it's unusual or outstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With a camera, yes.
> 
> There is no excuse for trophy hunting. None.
> 
> Buy Viagra instead.
> 
> That's a sad photo. Poor kid, growing up with no values.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd shoot it,have it mounted,and eat the rest.
> If I didnt the next guy would.
> Besides,you need to take them out of the gene pool...it aint natural for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may have a point there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're rare for a reason...
Click to expand...



the genetic flaw

makes it difficult to reach  adulthood


----------



## Marianne

DriftingSand said:


> An 11 year old boy shot an albino deer recently using a crossbow.  Although I can understand why a boy his age would be super excited to bag a deer I'm a bit torn over whether I would personally shoot an albino deer or not.  If bagging a deer was my only means at putting food on the table then I would likely kill it without hesitation but if I was just on a recreational hunt I don't think I would.  Only about 1 in every 20,000 deer is born is albino.
> 
> What's your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Albino Deer: Kill Them or Leave Them?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare albino deer was taken by 11-year-old Gavin Dingman in the state of Michigan. He shot the deer with a crossbow on hunting trip with his father and is receiving a mixed response across social media outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> Albino Deer Kill Them Or Leave Them
Click to expand...

HE KILLED BAMBI'S FATHER!


----------



## Politico

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always.....step on my property wearing a white deer suit.
> Accidents happen.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who appointed you Lord God Supremo over gene pool evaluations?
> 
> Got a long-form certificate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you're in favor of albino deer breeding and becoming a target for predators?
> What a heartless bitch you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not an answer, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is unless you're a lib who doesnt understand how nature works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see.  So you ARE Lord God Arroganto.  All hail His Presumptuous Rump.
Click to expand...

No he just understands the fact that albino animals don't survive in the wild.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

HenryBHough said:


> Ummmmmm!!!!
> 
> White meat!


Racist


----------



## bigrebnc1775

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in trophy or sport hunting. Only when you *need* to survive is hunting ever justifiable, otherwise let your fellow creature live. As for proof in seeing such an animal stated in the OP, you can take pictures and not do any harm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than you have no idea about starving deer.
Click to expand...

Hunting for a trophy is a good thing? Eat what you kill.


----------



## Ellipsis

DriftingSand said:


> An 11 year old boy shot an albino deer recently using a crossbow.  Although I can understand why a boy his age would be super excited to bag a deer I'm a bit torn over whether I would personally shoot an albino deer or not.  If bagging a deer was my only means at putting food on the table then I would likely kill it without hesitation but if I was just on a recreational hunt I don't think I would.  Only about 1 in every 20,000 deer is born is albino.
> 
> What's your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Albino Deer: Kill Them or Leave Them?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare albino deer was taken by 11-year-old Gavin Dingman in the state of Michigan. He shot the deer with a crossbow on hunting trip with his father and is receiving a mixed response across social media outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> Albino Deer Kill Them Or Leave Them
Click to expand...

I would _especialy_ take an albino deer. That's a hell of a trophy.


----------



## Ellipsis

Big Black Dog said:


> In Illinois it is illegal to shoot an albino deer.


In IL it's illegal to do just about anything.


----------



## Ellipsis

Luddly Neddite said:


> There is no excuse for trophy hunting. None.


Of course there is: for the trophy.


Gotta catch'em all


----------



## Politico

bigrebnc1775 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in trophy or sport hunting. Only when you *need* to survive is hunting ever justifiable, otherwise let your fellow creature live. As for proof in seeing such an animal stated in the OP, you can take pictures and not do any harm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than you have no idea about starving deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunting for a trophy is a good thing? *Eat what you kill.*
Click to expand...

Agreed. I do. And unlike the old days if I don't bag a deer it does not mean my survival. But in any case we are talking about shooting something that would probably not survive anyway. Meat is meat.


----------



## Ellipsis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in trophy or sport hunting. Only when you *need* to survive is hunting ever justifiable, otherwise let your fellow creature live. As for proof in seeing such an animal stated in the OP, you can take pictures and not do any harm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than you have no idea about starving deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunting for a trophy is a good thing? Eat what you kill.
Click to expand...

That it's killed as a trophy doesn't mean it isn't also eaten. The parts that are kept as trophys are not the same parts that are eaten....unles you have an antler soup handy.

With animals, you really can have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Pezz said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in trophy or sport hunting. Only when you *need* to survive is hunting ever justifiable, otherwise let your fellow creature live. As for proof in seeing such an animal stated in the OP, you can take pictures and not do any harm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than you have no idea about starving deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunting for a trophy is a good thing? Eat what you kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That it's killed as a trophy doesn't mean it isn't also eaten. The parts that are kept as trophys are not the same parts that are eaten....unles you have an antler soup handy.
> 
> With animals, you really can have your cake and eat it too.
Click to expand...

oh brother, not every hunter eats what they kill stop being stupid.


----------



## Ellipsis

bigrebnc1775 said:


> oh brother, not every hunter eats what they kill stop being stupid.


You got caught being less than intelligent and are now embarrassed. It's ok, but you need to understand that you will often get called on your error when you make emotional outbursts like that. Truly, there is no place for emotion in politics.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bigrebnc1775 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in trophy or sport hunting. Only when you *need* to survive is hunting ever justifiable, otherwise let your fellow creature live. As for proof in seeing such an animal stated in the OP, you can take pictures and not do any harm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than you have no idea about starving deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunting for a trophy is a good thing? Eat what you kill.
Click to expand...


  Of course. But you cant eat the head,might as well have it mounted.


----------



## DriftingSand

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in trophy or sport hunting. Only when you *need* to survive is hunting ever justifiable, otherwise let your fellow creature live. As for proof in seeing such an animal stated in the OP, you can take pictures and not do any harm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than you have no idea about starving deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunting for a trophy is a good thing? Eat what you kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That it's killed as a trophy doesn't mean it isn't also eaten. The parts that are kept as trophys are not the same parts that are eaten....unles you have an antler soup handy.
> 
> With animals, you really can have your cake and eat it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh brother, not every hunter eats what they kill stop being stupid.
Click to expand...

 Most responsible hunters will either eat what they kill or have it butchered and give it all so someone who will.  I completely against the idea of shooting a game animal then just taking its head while leaving the rest.  But even then, may forest animals would benefit from the kill and the food provided by it.


----------



## Wake

When it comes to hunting I'd only do it for food. A friend of the family routinely gifts us with dear steaks and ribs, which are excellent on the grill. My mother has also used it to make venison chili, or cooks it in the slowcooker for well over 24 hours until melt-off-the-bone tender. I prefer venison sausage with crackers and sharp hand-crafted cheese.


----------



## Roadrunner

DriftingSand said:


> An 11 year old boy shot an albino deer recently using a crossbow.  Although I can understand why a boy his age would be super excited to bag a deer I'm a bit torn over whether I would personally shoot an albino deer or not.  If bagging a deer was my only means at putting food on the table then I would likely kill it without hesitation but if I was just on a recreational hunt I don't think I would.  Only about 1 in every 20,000 deer is born is albino.
> 
> What's your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Albino Deer: Kill Them or Leave Them?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare albino deer was taken by 11-year-old Gavin Dingman in the state of Michigan. He shot the deer with a crossbow on hunting trip with his father and is receiving a mixed response across social media outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> Albino Deer Kill Them Or Leave Them
Click to expand...


Based on the rack, he was justified.

I would have passed on the rack, but, maybe not.

We don't have them here; I have seen the occasional piebald deer.

I wouldn't shoot an albino doe or small buck, but that one would tempt me probably.


----------



## Roadrunner

DriftingSand said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in trophy or sport hunting. Only when you *need* to survive is hunting ever justifiable, otherwise let your fellow creature live. As for proof in seeing such an animal stated in the OP, you can take pictures and not do any harm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than you have no idea about starving deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunting for a trophy is a good thing? Eat what you kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That it's killed as a trophy doesn't mean it isn't also eaten. The parts that are kept as trophys are not the same parts that are eaten....unles you have an antler soup handy.
> 
> With animals, you really can have your cake and eat it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh brother, not every hunter eats what they kill stop being stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most responsible hunters will either eat what they kill or have it butchered and give it all so someone who will.  I completely against the idea of shooting a game animal then just taking its head while leaving the rest.  But even then, may forest animals would benefit from the kill and the food provided by it.
Click to expand...

It is against the law in most places to leave a deer and just take the head.

Comes under wanton waste game laws that vary with different states and areas.

I can tell you this, if you were shooting many around here, and leaving the carcass with the horns or head missing, sooner or later you would get your ass beat out in the woods by a gang of angry other hunters.

When I dehorn on in the woods, it is only after butchering out and packing out the deer.

Any other hunter stumbling upon a kill site deep in the woods will see the deer was gutted and dressed, and the meat is gone with the horns.

Ain't getting MY ass whupped over a fuckin' deer.


----------



## Roadrunner

Wake said:


> When it comes to hunting I'd only do it for food. A friend of the family routinely gifts us with dear steaks and ribs, which are excellent on the grill. My mother has also used it to make venison chili, or cooks it in the slowcooker for well over 24 hours until melt-off-the-bone tender. I prefer venison sausage with crackers and sharp hand-crafted cheese.


I can eat prime beef a Hell of a lot cheaper than I can kill deer.

I burn much more gas during deer season, plant food plots, buy stands, etc.

Deer hunting keeps me broke!!!

; - )

Hell, I usually don't even shoot them, just get a kick out of letting them know I could have.


----------



## Wake

I've heard how obtaining deer meat can be very pricey. Someone said it costs around $200 to get a lb of deer meat. For now I'd like to try hunting wild turkey, since gangs of them are developing in our area.


----------



## Roadrunner

Wake said:


> I've heard how obtaining deer meat can be very pricey. Someone said it costs around $200 to get a lb of deer meat. For now I'd like to try hunting wild turkey, since gangs of them are developing in our area.


Great eating, and easy to kill in sem-suburban setting when they are half tame.

You'd starve to death trying to live on free range NFS birds.


----------



## Wake

Not live on. Enjoy.


----------



## Roadrunner

Wake said:


> Not live on. Enjoy.


Very good eating.

I see them all the time, except in turkey season.

Nothing like coming out of the woods at dark, deep in huge pines, and having a couple of gobblers explode out of the trees over your head!!!!


----------



## DriftingSand

Roadrunner said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to hunting I'd only do it for food. A friend of the family routinely gifts us with dear steaks and ribs, which are excellent on the grill. My mother has also used it to make venison chili, or cooks it in the slowcooker for well over 24 hours until melt-off-the-bone tender. I prefer venison sausage with crackers and sharp hand-crafted cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> I can eat prime beef a Hell of a lot cheaper than I can kill deer.
> 
> I burn much more gas during deer season, plant food plots, buy stands, etc.
> 
> Deer hunting keeps me broke!!!
> 
> ; - )
> 
> Hell, I usually don't even shoot them, just get a kick out of letting them know I could have.
Click to expand...


The last few times I've hunted deer I've had the opportunity to shoot a small buck but simply watched them fidget nervously as they avoided getting shot.  I was satisfied in the knowledge that I could have bagged a deer if I had made the effort.  I haven't been hunting in recent years but if I d0 go again I'll be on the hunt for a trophy rack (while keeping the meat).  As it stands, I have plenty of food in the frig and freezer and I'm just not too interested in all the work that goes into shooting wild game.  Dragging, gutting, skinning, etc. can be taxing.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

DriftingSand said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to hunting I'd only do it for food. A friend of the family routinely gifts us with dear steaks and ribs, which are excellent on the grill. My mother has also used it to make venison chili, or cooks it in the slowcooker for well over 24 hours until melt-off-the-bone tender. I prefer venison sausage with crackers and sharp hand-crafted cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> I can eat prime beef a Hell of a lot cheaper than I can kill deer.
> 
> I burn much more gas during deer season, plant food plots, buy stands, etc.
> 
> Deer hunting keeps me broke!!!
> 
> ; - )
> 
> Hell, I usually don't even shoot them, just get a kick out of letting them know I could have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last few times I've hunted deer I've had the opportunity to shoot a small buck but simply watched them fidget nervously as they avoided getting shot.  I was satisfied in the knowledge that I could have bagged a deer if I had made the effort.  I haven't been hunting in recent years but if I d0 go again I'll be on the hunt for a trophy rack (while keeping the meat).  As it stands, I have plenty of food in the frig and freezer and I'm just not too interested in all the work that goes into shooting wild game.  Dragging, gutting, skinning, etc. can be taxing.
Click to expand...


 The only time I'll shoot a buck is if it has a better rack than the one already on the wall.
    Other than that it's a doe.


----------



## Dekster

Wake said:


> I've heard how obtaining deer meat can be very pricey. Someone said it costs around $200 to get a lb of deer meat. For now I'd like to try hunting wild turkey, since gangs of them are developing in our area.



Don't see how unless they carry their shells in a Louis Vuitton handbag.  I could kill one for the cost of a slug on almost any morning.

Wild turkey isn't good eating no matter how you cook them.  Let them be.


----------



## Wake

Dekster said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard how obtaining deer meat can be very pricey. Someone said it costs around $200 to get a lb of deer meat. For now I'd like to try hunting wild turkey, since gangs of them are developing in our area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't see how unless they carry their shells in a Louis Vuitton handbag.  I could kill one for the cost of a slug on almost any morning.
> 
> Wild turkey isn't good eating no matter how you cook them.  Let them be.
Click to expand...


The cost of everything involved in hunting is factored in, from guns and equipment to papers and traveling.

I'd like to see for myself, frankly. I've been told it has a gamier taste to it, which I don't mind.


----------



## Dekster

Wake said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard how obtaining deer meat can be very pricey. Someone said it costs around $200 to get a lb of deer meat. For now I'd like to try hunting wild turkey, since gangs of them are developing in our area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't see how unless they carry their shells in a Louis Vuitton handbag.  I could kill one for the cost of a slug on almost any morning.
> 
> Wild turkey isn't good eating no matter how you cook them.  Let them be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cost of everything involved in hunting is factored in, from guns and equipment to papers and traveling.
> 
> I'd like to see for myself, frankly. I've been told it has a gamier taste to it, which I don't mind.
Click to expand...


You will kill it for nothing.  The meat is stringy and tough.  It would be like eating shredded beef jerky in texture.  If you want to eat a wild bird, go for a pot of dove.


----------



## Wake

Dekster said:


> You will kill it for nothing.  The meat is stringy and tough.  It would be like eating shredded beef jerky in texture.  If you want to eat a wild bird, go for a pot of dove.



I do a lot of slowcooking. That is perfect for tough, inexpensive meat.

Next spring I plan to hunt dove. and pigeon for fun. You can wrap the breast meat in bacon and grill it until well-done and juicy.


----------



## Dekster

Wake said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will kill it for nothing.  The meat is stringy and tough.  It would be like eating shredded beef jerky in texture.  If you want to eat a wild bird, go for a pot of dove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do a lot of slowcooking. That is perfect for tough, inexpensive meat.
> 
> Next spring I plan to hunt dove. and pigeon for fun. You can wrap the breast meat in bacon and grill it until well-done and juicy.
Click to expand...


You will find it not worth it on the turkey, especially once you get about half way through plucking it, but no point arguing about it.  Experience will teach you better than anything else that you just killed a bird for naught.


----------



## Wake

If it has a decent taste and cooks well, it wouldn't be for naught.

"Naught." Haven't used that word for some time. "NAWT." 

More to the point, I enjoy the thought of hunting any sort of edible wild animal, though I've never hunted before. One of the county roads I frequent abounds with deer and packs of wild turkey. In fact they cross the road so often I'm considering buying deer whistles for the car. 

We also have a Canadian geese problem, so I'm thinking of buying a crossbow and have at it under cover of darkness.


----------



## Dekster

Wake said:


> If it has a decent taste and cooks well, it wouldn't be for naught.
> 
> "Naught." Haven't used that word for some time. "NAWT."
> 
> More to the point, I enjoy the thought of hunting any sort of edible wild animal, though I've never hunted before. One of the county roads I frequent abounds with deer and packs of wild turkey. In fact they cross the road so often I'm considering buying deer whistles for the car.
> 
> We also have a Canadian geese problem, so I'm thinking of buying a crossbow and have at it under cover of darkness.



Canadian Geese will end you up in federal court if you get caught.  Unless they have changed the law, you can only kill them with a permit on your own land after establishing that they are a nusiiance, and even then there are do's and don't's


----------



## Mr. H.

If the albino deer has its hooves up, or is not breathing then no I wouldn't shoot it.


----------



## Wake

Dekster said:


> Canadian Geese will end you up in federal court if you get caught.  Unless they have changed the law, you can only kill them with a permit on your own land after establishing that they are a nusiiance, and even then there are do's and don't's



I was being facetious.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Canadian geese are nasty birds


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it has a decent taste and cooks well, it wouldn't be for naught.
> 
> "Naught." Haven't used that word for some time. "NAWT."
> 
> More to the point, I enjoy the thought of hunting any sort of edible wild animal, though I've never hunted before. One of the county roads I frequent abounds with deer and packs of wild turkey. In fact they cross the road so often I'm considering buying deer whistles for the car.
> 
> We also have a Canadian geese problem, so I'm thinking of buying a crossbow and have at it under cover of darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Geese will end you up in federal court if you get caught.  Unless they have changed the law, you can only kill them with a permit on your own land after establishing that they are a nusiiance, and even then there are do's and don't's
Click to expand...


Why?  I live right next to a river and pond, and they are EVERYWHERE.  They crap all over the place, and are kind of dirty birds, IMO.  I've had them come right up to me when I've been outside, and they can be aggressive sometimes, hissing at you and stuff.  They've come right up to my sliding glass door to my patio, begging for food and crapping all over my patio.  They're adorable little babies but when they grow up.


----------



## Dekster

ChrisL said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it has a decent taste and cooks well, it wouldn't be for naught.
> 
> "Naught." Haven't used that word for some time. "NAWT."
> 
> More to the point, I enjoy the thought of hunting any sort of edible wild animal, though I've never hunted before. One of the county roads I frequent abounds with deer and packs of wild turkey. In fact they cross the road so often I'm considering buying deer whistles for the car.
> 
> We also have a Canadian geese problem, so I'm thinking of buying a crossbow and have at it under cover of darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Geese will end you up in federal court if you get caught.  Unless they have changed the law, you can only kill them with a permit on your own land after establishing that they are a nusiiance, and even then there are do's and don't's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  I live right next to a river and pond, and they are EVERYWHERE.  They crap all over the place, and are kind of dirty birds, IMO.  I've had them come right up to me when I've been outside, and they can be aggressive sometimes, hissing at you and stuff.  They've come right up to my sliding glass door to my patio, begging for food and crapping all over my patio.  They're adorable little babies but when they grow up.
Click to expand...


They are protected for reasons known to nobody who has ever had to deal with them.  I am not sure why they are are, but they are.  I guess they want to make the Canadians happy.


----------



## Roadrunner

Dekster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it has a decent taste and cooks well, it wouldn't be for naught.
> 
> "Naught." Haven't used that word for some time. "NAWT."
> 
> More to the point, I enjoy the thought of hunting any sort of edible wild animal, though I've never hunted before. One of the county roads I frequent abounds with deer and packs of wild turkey. In fact they cross the road so often I'm considering buying deer whistles for the car.
> 
> We also have a Canadian geese problem, so I'm thinking of buying a crossbow and have at it under cover of darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Geese will end you up in federal court if you get caught.  Unless they have changed the law, you can only kill them with a permit on your own land after establishing that they are a nusiiance, and even then there are do's and don't's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  I live right next to a river and pond, and they are EVERYWHERE.  They crap all over the place, and are kind of dirty birds, IMO.  I've had them come right up to me when I've been outside, and they can be aggressive sometimes, hissing at you and stuff.  They've come right up to my sliding glass door to my patio, begging for food and crapping all over my patio.  They're adorable little babies but when they grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are protected for reasons known to nobody who has ever had to deal with them.  I am not sure why they are are, but they are.  I guess they want to make the Canadians happy.
Click to expand...

The truly wild migratory ones are the ones in danger.

The golf course and city park kind are a pain in the ass.

If I wanted to eat one, I'd catch it and feed it out for a month.

Damned tame ones eat anything; cigarette butts included.


----------



## Dekster

Roadrunner said:


> The truly wild migratory ones are the ones in danger.
> 
> The golf course and city park kind are a pain in the ass.
> 
> If I wanted to eat one, I'd catch it and feed it out for a month.
> 
> Damned tame ones eat anything; cigarette butts included.



There is a heavy-traffic road in my area on which traffic often comes to a standstill because of the stupid things walking back and forth between a park, the median, and the river, especially when they have goslings following along.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Dekster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it has a decent taste and cooks well, it wouldn't be for naught.
> 
> "Naught." Haven't used that word for some time. "NAWT."
> 
> More to the point, I enjoy the thought of hunting any sort of edible wild animal, though I've never hunted before. One of the county roads I frequent abounds with deer and packs of wild turkey. In fact they cross the road so often I'm considering buying deer whistles for the car.
> 
> We also have a Canadian geese problem, so I'm thinking of buying a crossbow and have at it under cover of darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Geese will end you up in federal court if you get caught.  Unless they have changed the law, you can only kill them with a permit on your own land after establishing that they are a nusiiance, and even then there are do's and don't's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  I live right next to a river and pond, and they are EVERYWHERE.  They crap all over the place, and are kind of dirty birds, IMO.  I've had them come right up to me when I've been outside, and they can be aggressive sometimes, hissing at you and stuff.  They've come right up to my sliding glass door to my patio, begging for food and crapping all over my patio.  They're adorable little babies but when they grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are protected for reasons known to nobody who has ever had to deal with them.  I am not sure why they are are, but they are.  I guess they want to make the Canadians happy.
Click to expand...



because they are migratory waterfowl


----------



## Dekster

jon_berzerk said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it has a decent taste and cooks well, it wouldn't be for naught.
> 
> "Naught." Haven't used that word for some time. "NAWT."
> 
> More to the point, I enjoy the thought of hunting any sort of edible wild animal, though I've never hunted before. One of the county roads I frequent abounds with deer and packs of wild turkey. In fact they cross the road so often I'm considering buying deer whistles for the car.
> 
> We also have a Canadian geese problem, so I'm thinking of buying a crossbow and have at it under cover of darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Geese will end you up in federal court if you get caught.  Unless they have changed the law, you can only kill them with a permit on your own land after establishing that they are a nusiiance, and even then there are do's and don't's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  I live right next to a river and pond, and they are EVERYWHERE.  They crap all over the place, and are kind of dirty birds, IMO.  I've had them come right up to me when I've been outside, and they can be aggressive sometimes, hissing at you and stuff.  They've come right up to my sliding glass door to my patio, begging for food and crapping all over my patio.  They're adorable little babies but when they grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are protected for reasons known to nobody who has ever had to deal with them.  I am not sure why they are are, but they are.  I guess they want to make the Canadians happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because they are migratory waterfowl
Click to expand...


Problem is they do not migrate so much as they occupy in some places.


----------



## PredFan

Hell yes!

The hide would be worth a fortune.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Dekster said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it has a decent taste and cooks well, it wouldn't be for naught.
> 
> "Naught." Haven't used that word for some time. "NAWT."
> 
> More to the point, I enjoy the thought of hunting any sort of edible wild animal, though I've never hunted before. One of the county roads I frequent abounds with deer and packs of wild turkey. In fact they cross the road so often I'm considering buying deer whistles for the car.
> 
> We also have a Canadian geese problem, so I'm thinking of buying a crossbow and have at it under cover of darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Geese will end you up in federal court if you get caught.  Unless they have changed the law, you can only kill them with a permit on your own land after establishing that they are a nusiiance, and even then there are do's and don't's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  I live right next to a river and pond, and they are EVERYWHERE.  They crap all over the place, and are kind of dirty birds, IMO.  I've had them come right up to me when I've been outside, and they can be aggressive sometimes, hissing at you and stuff.  They've come right up to my sliding glass door to my patio, begging for food and crapping all over my patio.  They're adorable little babies but when they grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are protected for reasons known to nobody who has ever had to deal with them.  I am not sure why they are are, but they are.  I guess they want to make the Canadians happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because they are migratory waterfowl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is they do not migrate so much as they occupy in some places.
Click to expand...



i consider them a nasty bird and would never eat one 

they do habit of over welcoming their stay 


we have a flock that hangs out here 

that has made the cities sewer ponds  home 

yikes


----------



## ChrisL

jon_berzerk said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Geese will end you up in federal court if you get caught.  Unless they have changed the law, you can only kill them with a permit on your own land after establishing that they are a nusiiance, and even then there are do's and don't's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  I live right next to a river and pond, and they are EVERYWHERE.  They crap all over the place, and are kind of dirty birds, IMO.  I've had them come right up to me when I've been outside, and they can be aggressive sometimes, hissing at you and stuff.  They've come right up to my sliding glass door to my patio, begging for food and crapping all over my patio.  They're adorable little babies but when they grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are protected for reasons known to nobody who has ever had to deal with them.  I am not sure why they are are, but they are.  I guess they want to make the Canadians happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because they are migratory waterfowl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is they do not migrate so much as they occupy in some places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i consider them a nasty bird and would never eat one
> 
> they do habit of over welcoming their stay
> 
> 
> we have a flock that hangs out here
> 
> that has made the cities sewer ponds  home
> 
> yikes
Click to expand...


Eck.  I have never and do not think I would ever eat a goose.  Maybe if I was starving to death or something.


----------



## Wake

I've heard that goose is an oily meat, but that it's not particularly bad in the oven. Roasted goose sounds pretty good. That and duck. One of the things I'd like to try is raising plump white geese for meat and eggs.


----------



## ChrisL

Wake said:


> I've heard that goose is an oily meat, but that it's not particularly bad in the oven. Roasted goose sounds pretty good. That and duck. One of the things I'd like to try is raising plump white geese for meat and eggs.



You are braver than I am.    If you ever try it, you'll have to let us know.


----------



## Dekster

Wake said:


> I've heard that goose is an oily meat, but that it's not particularly bad in the oven. Roasted goose sounds pretty good. That and duck. One of the things I'd like to try is raising plump white geese for meat and eggs.



One of my uncles had them on his farm.  Geese are mean.


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that goose is an oily meat, but that it's not particularly bad in the oven. Roasted goose sounds pretty good. That and duck. One of the things I'd like to try is raising plump white geese for meat and eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my uncles had them on his farm.  Geese are mean.
Click to expand...


The swans and the geese do not get along well around here.  Lol!  The swans are always chasing the geese away.  Both can be quite aggressive I've found.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Wake said:


> I've heard that goose is an oily meat, but that it's not particularly bad in the oven. Roasted goose sounds pretty good. That and duck. One of the things I'd like to try is raising plump white geese for meat and eggs.




yes geese are very tasty 

i quit eating them after i discovered them floating around and eating shit 

out of the public sewer system


----------



## ChrisL

jon_berzerk said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that goose is an oily meat, but that it's not particularly bad in the oven. Roasted goose sounds pretty good. That and duck. One of the things I'd like to try is raising plump white geese for meat and eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes geese are very tasty
> 
> i quit eating them after i discovered them floating around and eating shit
> 
> out of the public sewer system
Click to expand...


Lol!  I can definitely see how that would turn you off to eating them.  Yuck.  

Are they gamy? 

I've been curious about pheasant too.  Have you ever had pheasant before?  Does it taste like chicken?


----------



## jon_berzerk

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that goose is an oily meat, but that it's not particularly bad in the oven. Roasted goose sounds pretty good. That and duck. One of the things I'd like to try is raising plump white geese for meat and eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes geese are very tasty
> 
> i quit eating them after i discovered them floating around and eating shit
> 
> out of the public sewer system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  I can definitely see how that would turn you off to eating them.  Yuck.
> 
> Are they gamy?
> 
> I've been curious about pheasant too.  Have you ever had pheasant before?  Does it taste like chicken?
Click to expand...



greasy bird


----------



## ChrisL

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that goose is an oily meat, but that it's not particularly bad in the oven. Roasted goose sounds pretty good. That and duck. One of the things I'd like to try is raising plump white geese for meat and eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes geese are very tasty
> 
> i quit eating them after i discovered them floating around and eating shit
> 
> out of the public sewer system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  I can definitely see how that would turn you off to eating them.  Yuck.
> 
> Are they gamy?
> 
> I've been curious about pheasant too.  Have you ever had pheasant before?  Does it taste like chicken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> greasy bird
Click to expand...


That doesn't sound very good.  I'll probably stick to chicken.


----------



## jon_berzerk

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that goose is an oily meat, but that it's not particularly bad in the oven. Roasted goose sounds pretty good. That and duck. One of the things I'd like to try is raising plump white geese for meat and eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes geese are very tasty
> 
> i quit eating them after i discovered them floating around and eating shit
> 
> out of the public sewer system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  I can definitely see how that would turn you off to eating them.  Yuck.
> 
> Are they gamy?
> 
> I've been curious about pheasant too.  Have you ever had pheasant before?  Does it taste like chicken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> greasy bird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't sound very good.  I'll probably stick to chicken.
Click to expand...



--LOL

good choice


----------



## DriftingSand

ChrisL said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it has a decent taste and cooks well, it wouldn't be for naught.
> 
> "Naught." Haven't used that word for some time. "NAWT."
> 
> More to the point, I enjoy the thought of hunting any sort of edible wild animal, though I've never hunted before. One of the county roads I frequent abounds with deer and packs of wild turkey. In fact they cross the road so often I'm considering buying deer whistles for the car.
> 
> We also have a Canadian geese problem, so I'm thinking of buying a crossbow and have at it under cover of darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Geese will end you up in federal court if you get caught.  Unless they have changed the law, you can only kill them with a permit on your own land after establishing that they are a nusiiance, and even then there are do's and don't's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  I live right next to a river and pond, and they are EVERYWHERE.  They crap all over the place, and are kind of dirty birds, IMO.  I've had them come right up to me when I've been outside, and they can be aggressive sometimes, hissing at you and stuff.  They've come right up to my sliding glass door to my patio, begging for food and crapping all over my patio.  They're adorable little babies but when they grow up.
Click to expand...


Canadian Geese OWN Colorado.  They're everywhere.  They need to be thinned out and I mean ASAP.  Motorists can get in trouble for hitting them yet they'll take 10 minutes waddling across the street, blocking traffic.  Don't get me wrong ... I love watching them but I think it's time to take them off of the "endangered list."


----------



## jon_berzerk

DriftingSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it has a decent taste and cooks well, it wouldn't be for naught.
> 
> "Naught." Haven't used that word for some time. "NAWT."
> 
> More to the point, I enjoy the thought of hunting any sort of edible wild animal, though I've never hunted before. One of the county roads I frequent abounds with deer and packs of wild turkey. In fact they cross the road so often I'm considering buying deer whistles for the car.
> 
> We also have a Canadian geese problem, so I'm thinking of buying a crossbow and have at it under cover of darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Geese will end you up in federal court if you get caught.  Unless they have changed the law, you can only kill them with a permit on your own land after establishing that they are a nusiiance, and even then there are do's and don't's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  I live right next to a river and pond, and they are EVERYWHERE.  They crap all over the place, and are kind of dirty birds, IMO.  I've had them come right up to me when I've been outside, and they can be aggressive sometimes, hissing at you and stuff.  They've come right up to my sliding glass door to my patio, begging for food and crapping all over my patio.  They're adorable little babies but when they grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canadian Geese OWN Colorado.  They're everywhere.  They need to be thinned out and I mean ASAP.  Motorists can get in trouble for hitting them yet they'll take 10 minutes waddling across the street, blocking traffic.  Don't get me wrong ... I love watching them but I think it's time to take them off of the "endangered list."
Click to expand...



the blue and snow goose are a problem as well 

out here we have a spring season on them 

people come from all over the country to blast away at these birds 

which blacken the sky every spring


----------



## ChrisL

jon_berzerk said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it has a decent taste and cooks well, it wouldn't be for naught.
> 
> "Naught." Haven't used that word for some time. "NAWT."
> 
> More to the point, I enjoy the thought of hunting any sort of edible wild animal, though I've never hunted before. One of the county roads I frequent abounds with deer and packs of wild turkey. In fact they cross the road so often I'm considering buying deer whistles for the car.
> 
> We also have a Canadian geese problem, so I'm thinking of buying a crossbow and have at it under cover of darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Geese will end you up in federal court if you get caught.  Unless they have changed the law, you can only kill them with a permit on your own land after establishing that they are a nusiiance, and even then there are do's and don't's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  I live right next to a river and pond, and they are EVERYWHERE.  They crap all over the place, and are kind of dirty birds, IMO.  I've had them come right up to me when I've been outside, and they can be aggressive sometimes, hissing at you and stuff.  They've come right up to my sliding glass door to my patio, begging for food and crapping all over my patio.  They're adorable little babies but when they grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canadian Geese OWN Colorado.  They're everywhere.  They need to be thinned out and I mean ASAP.  Motorists can get in trouble for hitting them yet they'll take 10 minutes waddling across the street, blocking traffic.  Don't get me wrong ... I love watching them but I think it's time to take them off of the "endangered list."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the blue and snow goose are a problem as well
> 
> out here we have a spring season on them
> 
> people come from all over the country to blast away at these birds
> 
> which blacken the sky every spring
Click to expand...


The only geese I ever see around my area are the Canadian geese, and they don't really seem to be "endangered" considering that they're everywhere there is an open body of water.  Lol.  I wonder what the criteria are to be put on the endangered species list?


----------



## jon_berzerk

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it has a decent taste and cooks well, it wouldn't be for naught.
> 
> "Naught." Haven't used that word for some time. "NAWT."
> 
> More to the point, I enjoy the thought of hunting any sort of edible wild animal, though I've never hunted before. One of the county roads I frequent abounds with deer and packs of wild turkey. In fact they cross the road so often I'm considering buying deer whistles for the car.
> 
> We also have a Canadian geese problem, so I'm thinking of buying a crossbow and have at it under cover of darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Geese will end you up in federal court if you get caught.  Unless they have changed the law, you can only kill them with a permit on your own land after establishing that they are a nusiiance, and even then there are do's and don't's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  I live right next to a river and pond, and they are EVERYWHERE.  They crap all over the place, and are kind of dirty birds, IMO.  I've had them come right up to me when I've been outside, and they can be aggressive sometimes, hissing at you and stuff.  They've come right up to my sliding glass door to my patio, begging for food and crapping all over my patio.  They're adorable little babies but when they grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canadian Geese OWN Colorado.  They're everywhere.  They need to be thinned out and I mean ASAP.  Motorists can get in trouble for hitting them yet they'll take 10 minutes waddling across the street, blocking traffic.  Don't get me wrong ... I love watching them but I think it's time to take them off of the "endangered list."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the blue and snow goose are a problem as well
> 
> out here we have a spring season on them
> 
> people come from all over the country to blast away at these birds
> 
> which blacken the sky every spring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only geese I ever see around my area are the Canadian geese, and they don't really seem to be "endangered" considering that they're everywhere there is an open body of water.  Lol.  I wonder what the criteria are to be put on the endangered species list?
Click to expand...


i dont believe they are endangered 

they are under certain rules because they are migratory waterfowl 

they are on the verge of being declared a pest species


----------

